

Ask HN: Just got my invitation for the Start-up Games 2012. Anyone else going? - jamesjguthrie

Hey guys,<p>I applied for this http://www.startupbritain.org/startupgames not really thinking I was going to get anywhere, but I got an acceptance e-mail this morning.
So now I'm pricing up hotels for London and looking forward to it.<p>Anyone else here going?
======
jamesjguthrie
Anyone?

